# What do you guys think?



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thinking about buying swamplites do any of you guys run these tires, if so what do you think of them?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

what u puttin them on?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My brother-in-law has some 27's on a 420 rancher. and they do just fine


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I've got 29.5's on my brute & they do good


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I think they would kick *** on some crush locks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm with you honda if they didnt eat at least they would look cool..lol


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have an 09 750 brute that im thinking about puting them on.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

walker said:


> i'm with you honda if they didnt eat at least they would look cool..lol


they deff eat


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

go with zilla's they will do better all around.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea there are better all around choices but if you just want them than they do good for what they are


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info guys! Not sure what i am gonna do but when i do i will post a picture.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

if they are itp swamplites they wear verry fast. the front ones last along time but the back, about 500 miles on the dirt. i had a set on my brute and they didnt last long at all. about 150 and they were bald but the thumb had alot to do with it. maxis bighorns are a great trail tire with minimal wear and are ok in the mud but not the thick stuff.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have had two sets of Swamplites. They are a great trail tire....they are actually the toughest I have had besides Bighorns. They are a true 6 ply too. They won't go as good as Zillas....but they are a tougher tire.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Plus they would prolly do better than zilla's in loose/sandy situations. Zilla's tend to dig. Especially in creeks that dont have a good bottom.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I think swamp lites suck for mud riding. Personal opinion, ive seen them go no where many of times. stuck lites


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

its all on personal preference lots of people hate mudlites but i like them because there not to rough on the bike and they ride good. so i say if you like the way they look just get them just remember there not an all out mud tire


----------



## 11bravo (Nov 2, 2009)

i have 27" swamplites and i love them all i do is mud riding and besides the mixed reviews i am very impressed


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea i had some 29.5 swamplites, they definately didnt do anything i wanted them to do besides maybe a good trail tire. When i put these backs on, it definately completeley blew them out the water


----------



## southtexas brute (Sep 30, 2009)

i had them on my rhino (28s),they did well for the rhino good for the trails. rode a lot smoother than the laws but didnt pull like them, i was impressed with them


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've had mine ever since I bought the bike new. They have been fine for me.They are a Biatch to clean tho.


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

policebrute750 said:


> if they are *itp swamplites* they wear verry fast. the front ones last along time but the back, about 500 miles on the dirt. i had a set on my brute and they didnt last long at all. about 150 and they were bald but the thumb had alot to do with it. maxis bighorns are a great trail tire with minimal wear and are ok in the mud but not the thick stuff.


SwampLites are made by Interco.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ yep I'm looking in to them too swamplites that is.


----------

